# Xiki shell



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 13, 2012)

Just heard about this: Xiki, like a shell console but better. You want to watch at least a minute in.


----------



## break19 (Sep 14, 2012)

Holy... I like this. I -really- like this.. It's like.. the power and speed of the CLI meets the GUI's user-friendliness..  Wow. Seriously


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm impressed but not convinced.  If there was a port, I'd try it.


----------



## fluca1978 (Sep 14, 2012)

Seems interesting, even maybe I would stick with Emacs as a _power shell_.
But worth giving a try.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 14, 2012)

Have to agree to wblock, waiting for a port. Maybe i'll try to get it working when i'm home today.

And as for the "emacs* can do all of this", well, that might be true, but how?

*: "Escape Meta Alt Control Shift", or what was it spelled out?  Okok, /me heads off to the asbestos underwear and the bunker


----------



## fluca1978 (Sep 17, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> And as for the "emacs* can do all of this", well, that might be true, but how?
> 
> *: "Escape Meta Alt Control Shift", or what was it spelled out?  Okok, /me heads off to the asbestos underwear and the bunker



Eh eh...nice, and in part true. I'm used to Emacs, so my fingers already know which keys to press. I'm not saying Emacs is the best for everyone, just that it provides much of the things I want and so I don't see the need to switch to another power shell right now.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 17, 2012)

The concept of clickable commands is a nice one, also implemented in the Oberon system.

Emacs is a power tool all right, but it is also user friendly in the unix way (as in, it is careful about to what users it is friendly to). I will wait for a port of this shell and check it out. And maybe polish up my emacs-fu. And maaaybe forgive the emacs users that the ctrl-alt-backspace combo went from Xorg due to those users with thick fingers who blamed the X11 for loosing their work.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 17, 2012)

I was going to try this out, but knowing nothing of Ruby...I can't figure out what port to install to get the require ruby gem? anyone know?


----------

